# Place to rent with a pet dog



## bex (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello everyone,
we are now 100% coming to Dubai at the start of January. My husbands company are giving him an allowance of up to 195,000 Dirhams per year. Our only concern is will be bringing our chocolate labrador with us so we of course have to think of him. An obvious choice is a 2 bed villa in the springs. But can anyone else recommend an area or develpment. 
My husband will be in the shipping industry so will mostly have to commute to get to the Dry Docks for around 0730, how lond do you think it would take from the springs at this time.
Any advise would be much appreciated, as its easy to get info on accomodation but not so easy if you have a dog!!


----------



## KATEANDSAM (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Bex, 
My hubby and I are also moving to Dubai in January with a dog and the company Animalairlines.com - Pet travel Resources and Information. This website is for sale! have given me a quote to get take the dog out there. go to the website Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds as that is where i have seen most of the villa's with pets allowed. good luck though and please let me know if you succeed as we are still waiting on a few things to be confirmed re moving out there so i haven't looked a lot just yet. Mirdif seems to have a few places but i'm not sure if you'll get anything for that budget. Good luck.
Kate


----------

